# Massey Ferguson 2000 riding mower wiring?



## Charles90 (8 mo ago)

Hello I'm new to the group and was wondering if anyone could help me with a diagram of the wiring on a Massey Ferguson 2000 riding mower? It is 20 hp Briggs and Stratton motor and 42 inch cut. Thanks


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Charles90 said:


> Hello I'm new to the group and was wondering if anyone could help me with a diagram of the wiring on a Massey Ferguson 2000 riding mower? It is 20 hp Briggs and Stratton motor and 42 inch cut. Thanks


Welcome to the forum. The Massey Ferguson brand lawn and garden tractors are made by Simplicity. It may make find information a little easier with broader search.
Not sure if this will help....





Simplicity 1693770 Wiring diagram | Manualzz


View online or download PDF (1 MB) Simplicity 1693770, 1693325, 1693329, 1693700, 1693604, 1693220, 1693583, 2003, 1694017, 1693839 Manual • 1693770, 1693325, 1693329, 1693700, 1693604, 1693220, 1693583, 2003, 1694017, 1693839 lawnmowers PDF manual download and more Simplicity online manuals




manualzz.com


----------

